# unorthodox racing pulley belt size question



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

I was wandering, what size belt are UR pulley owners running for the Alternator/Pwr Str/Water Pump pulleys? i received a size belt that was not recommeded by the UR instructions. Unorthodox racing recommends 1150MM for the Alternator/Pwr Str/Water Pump pulleys. i received (i believe it was) a 1120MM belt. the belt is made by nissan. has anybody been able to install this size belt? have you guys had problems with it being too small? i'm thinking that the belt is/will be too small. any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------

